# Average price of deck and patio in Northern VA?



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

How big is the deck?

How big is the patio?

Very small - very high price per square foot. Very large - much lower price per square foot.

Is everyting square or do you want some design?


----------



## bimmerman (Jun 30, 2006)

*Deck Size and patio size*

At this time, I don't have patio/deck design.

I know at my old town house I had 308 sq-ft size deck at it seemed small. So, my initial guess is to have 25' by 15' (375 sq-ft) with staris and 250 sq-ft patio with perhaps a sitting wall and lights.

Thanks again!


----------

